# Malaysian certificate of good conduct



## ibu (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh my god! is this the hardest police check in the world to get or what? Does anyone know if there is a way to do it quicker than 2 months? Some sort of agency that deals with this maybe? Help! My husband needs one for his application for partner visa.


----------



## raymp (Dec 29, 2010)

No it is not the hardest. Cambodiais.
Try doing what id had to do in Cambodia.
Bribe them.
I did and got in 3 days.


----------



## shokam (Aug 30, 2010)

I got my husband's and my certificate of good conduct from Malaysia on the same day. I applied in the morning and was told to wait and received it in 3 hours.


----------



## ibu (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow I guess that's the advantage of being there. From here in the UK it's going to take 2-3 months. So 2 weeks down, just 10 to go.


----------



## Repran (Jan 10, 2012)

shokam said:


> I got my husband's and my certificate of good conduct from Malaysia on the same day. I applied in the morning and was told to wait and received it in 3 hours.


My journey to get the Malaysian certificate for my wife has been a real nightmare so far. First they 'lost' the documents and now there is no telling how long it will take.

Shokam: are you Malaysian nationals or were you at that time? I heard before that applications in person are handled much faster - but does that work for foreigners too or just for Malaysians? Thanks!


----------



## shokam (Aug 30, 2010)

*Certificate of Good Conduct*



Repran said:


> My journey to get the Malaysian certificate for my wife has been a real nightmare so far. First they 'lost' the documents and now there is no telling how long it will take.
> 
> Shokam: are you Malaysian nationals or were you at that time? I heard before that applications in person are handled much faster - but does that work for foreigners too or just for Malaysians? Thanks!


Hi!
I am a Malaysian and got it done the same day when I went in person.


----------



## Repran (Jan 10, 2012)

shokam said:


> Hi!
> I am a Malaysian and got it done the same day when I went in person.


Do you know if that works for foreigners as well? Or do you know someone who could help? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## shokam (Aug 30, 2010)

Repran said:


> Do you know if that works for foreigners as well? Or do you know someone who could help? Thanks a bunch!


Sorry, I am afraid I do not know if the same works for foreigners. Did you try reaching them with your query or a telephone call?


----------



## Jarana (Jan 18, 2012)

We are getting ready to submit the application for the Malaysian police check as well and we have also been told it will take about two months (we are both foreigners here). I certainly hope not.


----------



## daphsta (Apr 10, 2012)

shokam said:


> I got my husband's and my certificate of good conduct from Malaysia on the same day. I applied in the morning and was told to wait and received it in 3 hours.


Hi shokam. May I know which ministry in Putrajaya to get this done?


----------



## shokam (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi daphsta,
I submitted my application for Certificate of Good Conduct last year to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Malaysia in Putrajaya.


----------



## daphsta (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for your confirmation.


----------



## cooldude_abe (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi All,

This question is for those who are non-Malaysians and applied for a Malaysian Certificate of Good Conduct at Malaysian embassies. I created an online application on MOFA's e-consular system first but did not complete there. I applied mine through an embassy in the first week of April. 

I checked the status online last week and application was 'approved' sometime in May. I kept on calling the embassy here but was told that there was nothing yet with them.

How long did you all have to wait? As a non-Malaysian, could I have gone to the office in Putra Jaya and gotten it done in person? 

I will highly appreciate any input here.

Thanks.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

This has to be done in person so you could get it done same day.
The most shall be half day.
For foreigners, i think go in person shall resolve all those waiting period as those government servant will feel pressure when every1 waiting for him/her....hehe..

Daphsta,

go to home ministry office will do


----------



## daphsta (Apr 10, 2012)

Does it need to be applied online at the eKonsular website or this can be done in person?
Also, do we need a letter from the embassy to state that we are applying for an Australian visa ?


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

all need to be done online registration, later that print and bring it to foreign affair.
Pay RM 20 and wait for 1 - 2 months.
SOrry for the wrong info previously...


----------



## cooldude_abe (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi,

Before you submit your physical paper work at the Malaysian embassy in person in your home country, create an online application on e-counselor and submit it as well. Wait for 2 months and keep checking on e-councelor of your status. Once it says 'approved' print it out and take it to the Embassy in your country.

They will write you a letter saying that you are clean. Submit it to DIAC.



daphsta said:


> Does it need to be applied online at the eKonsular website or this can be done in person?
> Also, do we need a letter from the embassy to state that we are applying for an Australian visa ?


----------



## daphsta (Apr 10, 2012)

wow they have changed the processing times from 1 day to 1-2 months? That is quick drastic


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

Well, it suppose to complete in 1-2 days instead of 1-2 months.
Think about it, actually this can be done by submitting online but our so called smart government aint that smart in this.
However, malaysia boleh!haha


----------



## mawar (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi all,

When my PR was approved in July 2011, it only took me a few hours to get the Certificate of Good Conduct for all 7 members of my family. I only have to submit a statutory declaration for each and every one of us, along with the required documents.

However, I have been made to understand that the procedure has changed. Australia no longer accepts statutory declarations. I recently married my husband in September 2012 and applied for a certificate of good conduct for him from the Ministry of Forreign Affairs on 22 November 2012.

It is now 2 January 2013 and the application is still "in process". Apparently all applications for the certificate which will be used for australian visas will have to go through the police headquarters in Bukit Aman. This is probably why it takes so long.


----------



## daphsta (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes, took a month for mine to get approved as opposed to 1 day.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

All in one month. No arguement on that.
Well, we have a bunch of government servant whose the biggest team in the world which doesn't seems productive enough.


----------



## mawar (Jan 2, 2013)

nemesis said:


> All in one month. No arguement on that.
> Well, we have a bunch of government servant whose the biggest team in the world which doesn't seems productive enough.


Haha. Agreed. one of the many reasons why i'm leaving my beloved malaysia.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

mawar said:


> Haha. Agreed. one of the many reasons why i'm leaving my beloved malaysia.


I must say some government department did improve in their service. Immigration office improves a lot. I remember they product passport for me for almost a month which was 12 years ago...But today, i think we shall give them credit, passport, ic, birth cert. in 1 day.
Foreign affair department, i gonna fail them for producing this letter in 1 full month.


----------



## daphsta (Apr 10, 2012)

mawar said:


> Haha. Agreed. one of the many reasons why i'm leaving my beloved malaysia.


Well, the IT team needs a project to keep them occupied hence developing the online application site which is full of adware.


----------



## kteowee (Dec 5, 2011)

daphsta said:


> Hi shokam. May I know which ministry in Putrajaya to get this done?


Go to Wisma Putra in Putrajaya, they are very efficient, got mine in 2011 within an hour

Cheers.


----------



## Kelvin (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi everyone, please does any one in here knows how long it will take a foreigner to get Certificate of good conduct or police clearance her in malaysia, pls hlp...


----------



## Kelvin (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi everyone, please does any one in here knows how long it will take a foreigner to get Certificate of good conduct or police clearance here in malaysia, pls hlp...


----------



## Kelvin (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi everyone, please does any one in here knows how long it will take a foreigner to get Certificate of good conduct or police clearance here in malaysia, pls hlp...


----------



## mondejar (Apr 5, 2013)

*apply for Certificate of Good Conduct in Jan 2013, now it's April 2013 and still noth*

I have submitted mine in January 28, 2013 and until now April 5, 2013 I still haven't received them. Any suggestion?


----------



## mondejar (Apr 5, 2013)

for myself it's more than 2 months and I still haven't receive it


----------



## daphsta (Apr 10, 2012)

mondejar said:


> I have submitted mine in January 28, 2013 and until now April 5, 2013 I still haven't received them. Any suggestion?


Took me a month to get it, what does it say on your status of application online ?


----------



## mondejar (Apr 5, 2013)

daphsta said:


> Took me a month to get it, what does it say on your status of application online ?


It says "Supporting Documents Not Yet Received"


----------



## mondejar (Apr 5, 2013)

I got my Singapore Police Clearance in 2 weeks, but Malaysia Cert of Good Conduct until now i still havent received yet.


----------



## mondejar (Apr 5, 2013)

By the way, I applied my Certificate of Good Conduct from Malaysia High Commission here in Singapore


----------



## daphsta (Apr 10, 2012)

mondejar said:


> By the way, I applied my Certificate of Good Conduct from Malaysia High Commission here in Singapore


Not sure about that but there are members here who are non Malaysian citizens and they had to wait a while to get the certificate of good conduct . Perhaps you should try calling the Malaysian ministry of foreign affairs to find out what supporting document you need to provide


----------



## mondejar (Apr 5, 2013)

*Certificate of Good Conduct now "In-Process"*

That's what I did. I went to the Malaysia High Commission again and let them know that until now I still havent get my Certificate of Good Conduct and that in the website it still say "Supporting Documents Has not been received". The lady named "Shima" told me to apply once more and give the same document I gave before. So I came back and gave her the same docs (passport photocopy, application form, etc). Today I check the website and saw that it's now "In-Process".

May I know how long in your experience does it take from the "In-Process" status to the time i can receive the Certificate here in Singapore?











daphsta said:


> Not sure about that but there are members here who are non Malaysian citizens and they had to wait a while to get the certificate of good conduct . Perhaps you should try calling the Malaysian ministry of foreign affairs to find out what supporting document you need to provide


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

mondejar said:


> That's what I did. I went to the Malaysia High Commission again and let them know that until now I still havent get my Certificate of Good Conduct and that in the website it still say "Supporting Documents Has not been received". The lady named "Shima" told me to apply once more and give the same document I gave before. So I came back and gave her the same docs (passport photocopy, application form, etc). Today I check the website and saw that it's now "In-Process".
> 
> May I know how long in your experience does it take from the "In-Process" status to the time i can receive the Certificate here in Singapore?


Well, my friend this is so called 1st class facilities with 3rd class service.
No doubt that they have misplaced your documents. I saw some people who has been delayed for 6 months end up resubmitting again.


----------



## mondejar (Apr 5, 2013)

Yeah, this is sad. I also have a feeling that they have misplace my documents, that is why after two months of waiting, they again tell me to gave them the same files (photos, application forms, passport photocopy etc.). It's so sad that I'm facing this. I think definitely they can do better than that. I came from a 3rd world country and the service is way way better. I apply for the same certificate in the Philippines and I get the cert one day after. Well, i guess all i can do now is wait and pray that it will not take 6 months just like what you mentioned.

Hopefully this experience of mine can warn those foreigners (non-malaysians) who will be getting their certs of good conduct in Malaysia. Expect delays so better prepare for it.



nemesis said:


> Well, my friend this is so called 1st class facilities with 3rd class service.
> No doubt that they have misplaced your documents. I saw some people who has been delayed for 6 months end up resubmitting again.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

mondejar said:


> Yeah, this is sad. I also have a feeling that they have misplace my documents, that is why after two months of waiting, they again tell me to gave them the same files (photos, application forms, passport photocopy etc.). It's so sad that I'm facing this. I think definitely they can do better than that. I came from a 3rd world country and the service is way way better. I apply for the same certificate in the Philippines and I get the cert one day after. Well, i guess all i can do now is wait and pray that it will not take 6 months just like what you mentioned.
> 
> Hopefully this experience of mine can warn those foreigners (non-malaysians) who will be getting their certs of good conduct in Malaysia. Expect delays so better prepare for it.


It's not the matter of you coming from 3rd world country or not. Just the working attitude. Soon you'll find that even the developed country also have such problem, lack of productivity


----------



## ahmed84 (Feb 20, 2013)

I applied mine at the Malaysian Embassy here and got it in 25 days. I think Embassies have more priority somehow.


----------



## mondejar (Apr 5, 2013)

Finally got my Malaysia Police Check document after 3 months of waiting today. Finally.

Guys I have a question, now that i have a case office and I have all the document (police checks, etc.), after today's submission, how long more do you think I can get decision on my visa 189? Usually the case officer replies in how many number of days?


----------



## daphsta (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh that's good ! My visa 300 was approved within 2 months . Processing office is in KL


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

mondejar said:


> Finally got my Malaysia Police Check document after 3 months of waiting today. Finally.
> 
> Guys I have a question, now that i have a case office and I have all the document (police checks, etc.), after today's submission, how long more do you think I can get decision on my visa 189? Usually the case officer replies in how many number of days?


No one can answer you that dear, but i have friend who was under 190 get approved within 4 months and he's on the edge of age (44 this year) which almost no point contribution under his age. However, miracle happens and they're moving down under this year.


----------



## mondejar (Apr 5, 2013)

nemesis said:


> No one can answer you that dear, but i have friend who was under 190 get approved within 4 months and he's on the edge of age (44 this year) which almost no point contribution under his age. However, miracle happens and they're moving down under this year.


4 months? Yayks! I already book my flight on August 2013 (Flyin via FlyScoot from Singapore to Sydney coz it's cheaper and I'm a lil bit of a cheapskate). Hopefully I get my visa approve before August this year.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

mondejar said:


> 4 months? Yayks! I already book my flight on August 2013 (Flyin via FlyScoot from Singapore to Sydney coz it's cheaper and I'm a lil bit of a cheapskate). Hopefully I get my visa approve before August this year.


Well, to be honest everyone is cheapskate....haha
Who don't wanna cheap air ticket?


----------



## mondejar (Apr 5, 2013)

nemesis said:


> Well, to be honest everyone is cheapskate....haha
> Who don't wanna cheap air ticket?


hahaha. By the way, i already got my visa 189 last may 6. Now it's time to find a job. hopefully i can find one before moving.


----------

